

You've Gotta Fight for Your Right to... OLPC - bootload
http://wilshipley.com/blog/2006/11/youve-gotta-fight-for-your-right-to.html

======
ezy
I understood the point of the article... but damn, it made me respect the OLPC
_less_ , and confirmed my suspicions about NN. You see a village without power
and your first thought is to make a laptop --- yikes, maybe you can include
some cake with that.

~~~
derefr
If I see a village without power, it may very well have been a village _with_
power, but had its power source stolen, or broken without ability to repair,
or just destroyed out of spite. However, when I see a village without
education, I know that this is a village that has not yet been touched by
education. Education is viral; when you give real, useful information to
people, it stays with them forever, and no one can take it away from them.
Drilling a well, say, only helps those already-powerful who lay claim to the
well. No one can lay claim to a mind.

------
chrischen
Would have been awkward if I were in his position and asked "Uh, hmm, would I,
uh, know your name?", and he would respond "Yes."

Being the brutally frank person I am, I would have then said "What do you do?"
after reading his card.

------
omouse
Would have been better without all the juvenile comments. Could have made it
seem like a Feynmann story, but no.

------
pronoiac
Note, this is from 2006.

~~~
bootload
_"... Note, this is from 2006. ..."_

Hey this is classic _"Wil Shipley"_. It's worth the read just for the writing
style and humour. But it's insightful gems like this:

 _"... There's an interesting side-effect to this last kind of fight, the
fight for good. When you're not doing it for your own ego, you can win just by
convincing others to join your side. If you get enough people to fight for
you, you can even win without anyone actually knowing it was you. ..."_

that make reading the article worthwhile.

